# ???Unterbekleidung bei Wathosen???



## Salty Waterboy (7. August 2010)

Hi Leute,

bin seit einigen Jahren am Mefo-Fieber erkrankt und regelmäßig Unzufrieden mit Wathosen. Bisher habe ich immer Neoprenwathosen genutzt, aber keine hielt so richtig warm.

Ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand Tips für mich hat, wie eine gute Unterbekleidung aussieht und welcher Stoff bei der Unterwäsche überwiegen sollte?

Im Bereich Neoprenwathose und atmungsaktive Wathose!!!

Danke schonmal im Vorraus!!!#6


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. August 2010)

*AW: ???Unterbekleidung bei Wathosen???*

Moin Moin ,
ich trage wenn es kalt wirde Thermo Unterwäsche von Balzer 2 teilig . Ist leicht und nicht zu dick vom Material hält aber wunderbar warm auch im Dezember /Januar :vik:

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ostseestipper (7. August 2010)

*AW: ???Unterbekleidung bei Wathosen???*

Hallo Bellyfischer,

wichtig ist, die Körperfeuchtigkeit von der Haut wegzuleiten. Baumwolle/Jeans saugt Sie auf und lässt Dich schneller frieren.
Es gibt atmungsaktive Unterwäsche, die kostet mehr |bigeyes, lohnt sich aber. :m
Achte auch auf warme Füße. Da kann viel Wärme verloren gehen (Beim Einen so, beim Nächsten so). Socken mit Wollanteil wärmen besser. Damit´s nicht kratzt, über die Dünnen drüberziehen. Nutze Einlegesohlen, nimm Sie nach dem Fischen heraus, damit sie nächstes Mal wieder richtig trocken sind.
Pullover nehme ich gerne aus Vlies. Bei Bedarf auch doppelt.

Gruß Mark |wavey:


----------



## blumovic (8. August 2010)

*AW: ???Unterbekleidung bei Wathosen???*

Ich nutze als Unterbekleidung meist Fleece. Wichtig ist vorallem, dass die Kleidungsstücke möglichst keine scharfen Stellen wie Reißverschlüsse besitzen. Diese könnten die Wathose an manchen Stellen kaputt scheuern.


----------



## Salty Waterboy (8. August 2010)

*AW: ???Unterbekleidung bei Wathosen???*

Vielen Dank. Für die Infos, was könnt ihr denn für atmungsaktive Wathosen empfehlen? 

Habe drei bei Ebay gefunden:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Ocean-atmungsakt...pt=Berufs_Arbeitskleidung&hash=item45eeb839cc

http://cgi.ebay.de/Wathose-atmungsa...em&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item518dbcfe4e

http://cgi.ebay.de/Waterspeed-atmun...em&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item5ad3745ea9

Eher nicht kaufen, oder zuschlagen?

Die erste atmungsaktive soll nicht so teuer sein, darum schau ich nach nem guten Einsteigermodell.

Gruß Bellyfisher


----------



## OssiHWI (8. August 2010)

*AW: ???Unterbekleidung bei Wathosen???*

ich für meinen Teil würde soviel Geld nicht mehr bei Ebay investieren. Da würd ich lieber in nen vernünftigen Angelladen fahren (z.B. Moritz) Und mein Geld da loswerden. Das Theater mit der garantie bei Ebay hab ich jetzt mehrfach durch und ich kann nur davon abraten...


----------



## antonio (8. August 2010)

*AW: ???Unterbekleidung bei Wathosen???*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> ich für meinen Teil würde soviel Geld nicht mehr bei Ebay investieren. Da würd ich lieber in nen vernünftigen Angelladen fahren (z.B. Moritz) Und mein Geld da loswerden. Das Theater mit der garantie bei Ebay hab ich jetzt mehrfach durch und ich kann nur davon abraten...




hat doch nix mit ebay zu tun.
auch bei ebay gibts seriöse händler.
da hast du dir die falschen ausgesucht.

antonio


----------



## Salty Waterboy (8. August 2010)

*AW: ???Unterbekleidung bei Wathosen???*

Klar, aber überall gibt es schwarze Schafe. Selbst der Händler in meiner kleinen Nachbarstadt. "Moritz" ist auf jedenfall der angelladen schlecht hin, aber haben die auch atmungsaktive Wathosen?

Bellyfisher


----------



## OssiHWI (9. August 2010)

*AW: ???Unterbekleidung bei Wathosen???*

gibt es was, dass die nicht haben? Ich würd auf alle Fälle vorher anrufen.


----------



## Ostseestipper (10. August 2010)

*AW: ???Unterbekleidung bei Wathosen???*

Hallo Bellyfischer,

ich habe seit letztem Jahr die Airtech Pro-5 von Hart (war günstig, weil ABO-Prämie) und bin damit zufrieden.
Wenn Du auf den Preis achten willst, warte doch noch etwas. Ggf. findest Du nach dem Sommer ein Schnäppchen |bigeyes. Ist ja bald um und dann ist für die meisten wieder Neopren-Zeit. Ich habe mir z.B. meinen Fleece-Unterzieher günstig im April gekauft. #6
Zu den von Dir gefundenen Hosen kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen.


----------



## Bellyboater (10. August 2010)

*AW: ???Unterbekleidung bei Wathosen???*

Zur Ocean gibt es hier eine recht interessante Diskussion.

Klick


----------



## volkerm (11. August 2010)

*AW: ???Unterbekleidung bei Wathosen???*

Hallo,

was kannst oder willst Du ausgeben?
Wir fischen ganzjährig Gore- Tex, und das klappt mit entsprechenden Fleece- Lagen hervorragend.
Nie wieder Neopren!!!
Wir haben schon viele atmungsfähige Gewebe durch, aber Gore ist bis heute das non- plus ultra.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Tench 01 (7. September 2010)

*AW: ???Unterbekleidung bei Wathosen???*

@volkerma|good: ich gebe dir vollkommen Recht (nie wieder )nach 5 Neopren Hosen die ich durch Wassereinbruch in die Tonne getan habe(trotz Pflege)Geld hätte ich mir sparen können und gleich etwas vernünftiges kaufen . Bin ich nun 2010 auf eine atmungsaktive umgestiegen ,habe eine Patagonia und was soll ich sagen einfach genial auch bei Temp.<10 Grad mit passender Unterbekleidung #6Ein Traum  nie wieder Neopren


----------

